# imperial guard shotguns and space marine shotgun question



## Darksider (Nov 18, 2009)

hey,
in the codices, imperial guard shotguns are listed as strength 3 while marine ones are listed as strength 4. however no other weapon common to both armies have different stats. is this is a typo?
because if its not, then i don't see any benefit at all in using shotguns over lasguns


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

its not a typo, marines get more powerful shotguns because...well because why should GW give a fuck about a none space marine army.

and the benefit is ones an assault weapon so you can charge, ones rapid fire so you can't...if you can call that a benefit.


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

There's not really much of a benefit because the assaulting capability is crap and it's only 12". Now if they were double S at half range or less....

Actually AssaultVets kinda work well in assaults, Vet squad w/ shotguns, Demolition and Grenadier Doctrines in a Chimera. Costly, but fun to vaporize an entire SM Tac. Squad with one template.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

IG Shotguns are free so some take them just for a point of difference modelling-wise, and because they are assault weapons...but so are Meltaguns, Flamers and GL's.

Not been able to benefit from FRFSRF is a huge downside to them.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

HOBO said:


> Not been able to benefit from FRFSRF is a huge downside to them.


is it?, considering the majority of lists only have a CCS with plasma spam blowing itself up the first chance it gets the unit would never receive those orders anyway


----------



## Cyleune (Nov 10, 2010)

> is it?, considering the majority of lists only have a CCS with plasma spam blowing itself up the first chance it gets the unit would never receive those orders anyway


Really? I usually run 2 and not once has it ever blown itself up. Carapace armor helps.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Because SM's pay 50pts more and lose BS4.

Also, comparing Bolt Pistol/CCW, or Bolters to Shotty's, and well, there's no comparison if they're S3.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> is it?, considering the majority of lists only have a CCS with plasma spam blowing itself up the first chance it gets the unit would never receive those orders anyway


Mech lists sure, but there are many IG'ers who still run Infantry-heavy lists. Hell, lately half the IG Armylists have been the latter, and even I can run a 
2K list if I want to...and I'm a massive Treadhead:biggrin:

My Plasma Units usually kill something decent most games, amd more often die to enemy firepower than get's hot...ymmv, which is fine.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

HOBO said:


> lately half the IG Armylists have been the latter


thats a suprise, but then I don't look in the army list section anymore that often, seems to be a complete waste of comment free space filled with shitty copy-paste lists everywhere, and those who do try and get advice for using there army get the same old bollock comments of basically saying "your army is shit, make it like mine that I copied off a guy who copied that off a guy"

you may as well get rid of the entire army list section, stick up template tournie armies everyone runs and make people aware that if you don't play your armies exactly like these your a wanker, because thats how it feels when people comment on lists that are not part of this generic set template.


----------



## LordofFenris (Mar 10, 2010)

Gotta agree with Stella. As far as the shotgun.....I personally would never take them and I run a very weird list.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> thats a suprise, but then I don't look in the army list section anymore that often, seems to be a complete waste of comment free space filled with shitty copy-paste lists everywhere, and those who do try and get advice for using there army get the same old bollock comments of basically saying "your army is shit, make it like mine that I copied off a guy who copied that off a guy"
> 
> you may as well get rid of the entire army list section, stick up template tournie armies everyone runs and make people aware that if you don't play your armies exactly like these your a wanker, because thats how it feels when people comment on lists that are not part of this generic set template.



That might be the case in some, but not all...I'm pretty active in the IG Armylists Forum and I can't think of any cases when anyone has said what you wrote off the top of my head. The majority of comments made try to help people fine tune their lists, and suggest changes based on experience... that's why they post said lists in the first place - to get help/advice.

This crap about 'making a list like mine that I copied off a guy etc'...you're forgetting about the people who have played a particular army, and have done so for years, and I believe there are many such people here on Heresy. They have acquired knowledge about that army and they use that info to make their lists, and guess what, some of them are regulars in the Armylists Forums....so no, not everyone is as you say.


----------



## Bayonet (Aug 13, 2010)

My Melta Vets use Shotguns, mainly because they're elsyians and the models are fucking sexual.


----------



## misinformed (Mar 29, 2010)

Getting back to the original question, I believe the logic was that space marines are stronger in general than imperial guard. As such, they can handle the kick of the stronger shotguns. Whatever the logic though, it is not a typo and they have never mentioned it in FAQs.


----------



## Cyklown (Feb 8, 2010)

Always with the negative waves, Stella, always with the negative waves.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Cyklown said:


> Always with the negative waves, Stella, always with the negative waves.


yeah I'm afraid you and deathklokk have run that one into the ground sorry, it used to be funny, not anymore, you need something original instead of copying a movie.


----------

